# Lamar Odom Dating Taraji P. Henson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For anyone that cares...



> New couple alert: Hollyscoop has confirmed that Academy Award nominee Taraji Henson and L.A. Lakers power player Lamar Odom are officially an item!
> 
> The couple, who have been dating for a little over a month now, have made several red carpet appearances together including the 66th Annual Golden Globes HBO After Party and Global Grind Grammy party with Russell Simmons this past weekend.
> 
> ...


http://www.hollyscoop.com/taraji-henson/taraji-p-henson-dating-lamar-odom_19262.aspx


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought Lamar was married.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

no wonder he wants to stay in LA


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I went out with her in highschool when she lived here in the dc area going to Oxon Hill higschcol. Very nice lady. LO found him a good one in Taraji.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Every time I see her I think of her singing, "It's Hard Out Here for a Pimp!" from Hustle & Flow


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> I thought Lamar was married.


someone willing to respond to this statement? doesnt he have several kids?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom was never married, but he had two kids with longtime girlfriend Liza Morales. They've since separated.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

DANNY said:


> someone willing to respond to this statement? doesnt he have several kids?


No wife. 

Kids, yes.

Babies mamas, yes.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought he was married and with his wife this whole time.

Crazy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

odom knows how to play the game


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

DANNY said:


> odom knows how to play the game


I'd say that he's one of the smarter ones for not getting married right now...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Sean said:


> I'd say that he's one of the smarter ones for not getting married right now...


:rofl2:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea, i thought he was married too. I remember one of his kids died from SIDS.


----------

